# Play Store Is Inaccessible (Chrome OS)



## Somberdragoon (Aug 2, 2020)

I decided to try to download Ubuntu on my chromebook, and it somehow ended in my play store being inaccessible. Here's _exactly _what happened as I can remember it:
- I downloaded Crouton.
- I dual-booted Ubuntu using Crouton.
- I deleted Crouton.
- I removed Ubuntu from my chromebook by doing a powerwash.
- I enabled developer mode.
- I tried to run third-party .apk files but failed.
- I realized that I couldn't access the play store because an error would appear whenever I clicked on it. The exact screenshot is gone because I powerwashed my chromebook, but it said something about connections being unavailable as a red exclamation mark was on the page.
- I found Lightroom in my apps even though I didn't download it, so I decided to try to open it. Lightroom, along with every other app, would endlessly load.








- I disabled developer mode.
- I powerwashed my chromebook.
- I attempted to open the play store again. This attempt failed and brought another error. It looked similar to the previous error but with different text. (Simply "couldn't reach google play")
- I cleaned my play store cache.
- I powerwashed my chromebook.
- I started writing this post. For some reason, no error messages are popping up this time. The play store just endlessly loads.
- I restarted my chromebook and launched google play. I got this error message:








I also got this after I pressed "Try Again:"








Please tell me if there's anything else I need to specify! Kinda freaked out right now :,)


----------

